# FREE/PAID pro-betting info service: www.betessence.com



## Betessence.com (Jun 28, 2009)

Hello,
Betessence.com project is
- professional sportsbetting service providing *free info* for free members and *paid membership *for regular members
- syndicate composed of former bookmaker´s leaders, european betting professionals, sport agents and journalists delivering insider info and second-hand info
- info provided *via email and SMS alerts* (free of charge)
- price of the service: 39 euro per month

BetEssence delivers info targeted for pro-punters only (who use their own staking plan and money management and know how to use info).
- typical information concern important *team news, match motivation, match fixing suspicion, sharp moves on the sports betting market* etc.

We recommend Kelly´s staking for all disciplined punters to reach continuous longterm profit.
Good luck to everybody challenging professional betting.

_Punishing bookies mistakes by taking value bets is what makes life so tremendous._

BetEssence


----------



## Betessence.com (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: FREE/PAID pro-betting service: www.betessence.com*

Hello to everybody!

After a long time we update our performance here and from time to time we will publish promotion and special offers from Betessence in upcoming weeks and months:

ABOUT US:
Betessence.com - *Premium betting tips*
History: betting tips syndicate with almost *3 years history*
Total tips stats: 330 WON / 193 LOST 
/To see archive of latest tips click on "Product" at our website/
*14% longterm yield* /114% ROI/
Price: 31-39 euro/month

Regards,
http://www.betessence.com
Betting service. Paid and free tips. 
14% yield


----------



## Betessence.com (Oct 28, 2011)

*Latest tips*

Latest 10 tips sent to BetEssence.com members /:
---------------------------------------------------------------
Soccer/Copa Sudamericana 26/10/2011, 02:00 CET, Santa Fe - Botafogo RJ 1, odds 1.85+ WON

Tennis/ATP/St. Petersburg/Doubles 25/10/2011, 09:00 CET, Seppi/Zelenay - Bracciali/Starace 2, odds 1.65 WON

Basketball/Turkey/TBL 23/10/2011, 15:00 CET, Bandirma Kirmizi - Turk Telekom, Telekom -6,5 points, odds 1.80+ WON

Soccer/Croatia/1. HNL/ Cibalia - Zadar 1 Soccer/Denmark/Superliga/Koge - Midtjylland 2 22/10/2011, 16:00 CET, combo odds 2.45+ LOST

Volleyball/Champions League/Men/Fenerbahce; Soccer/CONCACAF/CHL/Los Angeles 20/10/2011, 21:15 CET, combo 2.00+ WON

Tennis/Challenger/Orleans; WTA/Luxembourg 19/10/2011, 11:00 CET, Berankis - Teixeira 1, Hradecka - Cadantu 1 combo 1.85 WON

Handball/France/Division 1 19/10/2011, 20:00 CET, Chambery Savoie - Selestat, away +9,5 goals, odds 1.80+ WON

Tennis/ATP/Stockholm/Doubles 19/10/2011, 14:00 CET, Lopez M./Robredo - Butorac/Rojer 2, odds 1.50+ WON

Tennis/Challenger/Orleans 18/10/2011, 14:00 CET, Rodrigues - Guez 1, odds 1.70+ WON

Basketball/Euroleague 17/10/2011 20:45 CET, Zalgiris Kaunas - CSKA Moscow, over 147,5 points, odds 1.87+ WON
----------------------------------------------------------------

Incredible results in last months at http://www.betessence.com!
However never raise your stakes just because there is an excellent run. Keep your emotions down. In betting you have to stay calm to be a professional punter. Thank you for all your positive feedback.


Regards,
http://www.betessence.com
Betting service.
Paid and free tips.


----------



## Betessence.com (Nov 1, 2011)

*Win the great prize at Facebook!*

To celebrate the fact that our paid and free members visit our betting tips service from more than 100 countries of the world, we will reward one of our fans at Facebook!

Special promotion: *100 DAYS for 100 COUNTRIES*
Date: *30th November*
Prize: *100 days of full membership at BetEssence!!!*
What to do to have chance to win: *Become our fan at Facebook* /betessence.com/

Give us "Like" on Facebook until 30th November and you can win this great prize as well as you will have chance to participate in other promotions and competitions in upcoming future.
---------------------------------------
JOIN US ON FACEBOOK: http://www.facebook.com/pages/betessenc ... 6585773819
---------------------------------------
Name of the winner will be published at our Facebook wall.

Best Regards,
http://www.betessence.com
Premium betting service
Paid and free tips
14% longterm yield


----------



## Betessence.com (Nov 5, 2011)

Spotlight on OCTOBER:

*75% HIT RATE
32% YIELD*
--------------------------
*We choose the picks, you win!*

Impressive results at http://www.betessence.com in October!
Subscribers winnings have been amazing and we are extremely glad that our members on board experience such a glorious profit feast.

BetEssence.com tips syndicate during its 3 years of existence have proved to be superior bet source with more than *14% longterm yield* for its subscribers.

Best Regards,
http://www.betessence.com
Premium betting service
14% sportsbetting longterm yield
Total Tips: 336 WON / 195 LOST


----------

